# CLI only install with X ports



## makimoto (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi all

I've got a server with no X. It's cli only.
I'm updating some ports and I'm seeing a lot of X ports being updated even when X is not installed. Like QT stuff and such. And it takes a LOT of time on stuff that seemingly I'm not using!

Is there a way to simply let pkgdb know that there's no graphical environment in the host and purge the X packages? Or am I dreaming here?

Any insight appreciated


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2011)

Set WITHOUT_X11=yes in /etc/make.conf.  You may also want to go through some ports and recheck their configuration options.


----------



## makimoto (Jan 5, 2011)

*that was fast!*

Will definitely do that! 
thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2011)

Just adding: setting WITHOUT_X11 will not remove what is there, but will keep it from being built the next time.  pkg_info(1) -R may help to figure out which port needs to be reconfigured.  For example:

```
% pkg_info -R qt4-xml-4.7.1
Information for qt4-xml-4.7.1:

Required by:
phonon-4.4.2
phonon-gstreamer-4.4.2
qt4-assistant-4.7.1
qt4-dbus-4.7.1
qt4-declarative-4.7.1
qt4-designer-4.7.1
qt4-help-4.7.1
qt4-linguist-4.7.1
qt4-qt3support-4.7.1
qt4-webkit-4.7.1
virtualbox-ose-3.2.12
```

Virtualbox is the only application on that list, so it's the one to blame.


----------

